# A couple of questions



## snwsxbsktbll (Apr 25, 2006)

*My plant is about 2 weeks old, and i was wondering if it would be a good idea to give the plant some sun when it is sunny, and then maybe transfer it inside for like 10-12 more hours in the night and then put it back out in the sun during the day. would this be a good idea? only the light id be using is only a 15 watt fluroscent light which i doubt would do anything but i dont know.  ive also added a picture of the plant after 2 weeks, any feedback? is this stage normal or does growth look a little slow? thank you. 

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8605/killer6hn.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1754/killer28sn.jpg
*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 25, 2006)

It does seem a bit slow but it's going to be slow without stronger lighting, I'll let someone else recomend lighting as I only know big HPS stuff but 15W is not much at all.


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2006)

The biggest problem with moveing plants in 'n out, is pests. Transferring OD pests into your indoor grow can be devastating. "Nothing" however compares to Mother natures giant halide for perfect lighting.


----------



## FizGig (Feb 7, 2008)

I now see this an old thread, but for others that stumble across this later - you can also find a sun "spot" in your house to put your plants in and soak up some natural energy. - Basically, the same idea as a sunny window...Now that it's winter/cold here, I do this in my spare-bedroom right on the floor. Just be aware of how much the sun changes position during the day so the plant/s stay in the direct light for as long as possible. - I like to think I'm saving a bit on my electric bill, as well. HTH.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL I got 1 outside that Big and she been there since Dec.11 an I am waitting on the warmmer weather to see that sprout up fast.. 
Here is a pix.. 
and this little thing been through frost, rain, wind, 2 days of freeze, and I check it everyday and the little plant is Holding on tight!! 

Day lite is getting Longer Folks..  YAY!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

I had planted it into that green pot right after the Pix..


----------

